# java fern java moss java all ?



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

Does anyone know where i can get this in brampton? been looking for the sort of plants you can put on rocks? I w ant to put them in here






This set up seem good now? wow that storm last night was insane


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have some for sale in North York if you are interested.


----------

